# =) My 1996 Altima..what do u think??



## whiptastic handling (Nov 30, 2004)

let me know what you guys think...

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2384652


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why dont you link a couple here?


----------



## whiptastic handling (Nov 30, 2004)

if i new how??? hahaha


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

grab a link from you pictures by right clicking on the picture, left click on properties and then copy the link location.
then you can paste them here with the image tags.


----------



## whiptastic handling (Nov 30, 2004)

here hopefully this works.......


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

looks good man. nice and clean. i like the placement of your gauges. now for some engine upgrades.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

love those wheels and the lip on it, it really makes it stand out.


----------

